# Ab wann merkt man, dass eine Festplatte langsam den Geist aufgibt?



## Böhser Cabal (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute



Ich habe einen Rechner (Intel Q6600, 4GB Ramm, GTX 8800) zusammengeschustert, den ich günstig erworben habe.

Lediglich das Netzteil und die Festplatte habe ich aus meinem Hardwarelager eingebaut um ihn zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Das mitgelieferte Windows-XP wurde neu installiert und läuft einwandfrei (Win7 wird auf die andere Patition noch nachgeschoben.)


Ein Freund (ein Programmierer mit ein wenig Hardware-Erfahrung) von mir hat aber Bedenken im Bezug auf die Festplatte geäusert.

Er findet sie beim Lesen/Schreiben zu laut und denkt (er spricht aus Erfahrung) die Platte wird bald kaputt gehen.


Da diese 400GB SATA-Samsung-Platte allerdings früher meine Systemplatte war und meines Wissens nach SCHON IMMER so laut war, kann ich diese Bedenken allerdings nicht teilen.


Doch wie kündigt sich ein bevorstehender Festplattentod an?

Gibt es irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Tools um die Festplatte bis in den letzten Winkel zu durchleuchten um Fehler zu finden, die Windows nicht findet?



Danke und Gruß


----------



## ScoeBel (24. Januar 2012)

Ehhm, Lautheit ist normalerweise kein Anzeichen dafür das eine Festplatte kaputt geht, höchstens wenn der Lesekopf darüberkratzt  Nur dann kannst du den PC auch nur noch einmal anmachen  
Man kann nur durch überprüfen herausfinden, ob Sektoren kaputt sind etc.
Tools:
Von Seagate: Seatools Diagnosetool
CheckDisk

MFG 
scoebel

EDIT: Auch das geht HDD Health


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2012)

Überwachung unter Windows z.B. hiermit: CrystalDiskInfo - Software - Crystal Dew World.


----------



## der_knoben (24. Januar 2012)

Sichere Anzeichen, dass eine HDD kaputt geht sind auffällige Klackgeräusche oder massenahfte Lese/Schreibfehler sowie defekte Sektoren.
Lautheit zählt im allgemeinen aber nicht dazu. HDDs werden mit der Zeit eh immer lauter. Natürlich ist das auch ein Hinweis auf Verschleiß. Allerdings sollte man das nicht überbewerten.
Bei mir ist bis jetzt nur 1 Festplatte kaputt gegangen, und die hatte noch IDE Anschluss und hatte eh schon einen leichten Schaden.
Meine 1 Samsung 400GB HDD ist anderthalb Jahre 5,5Tage die Woche durchgelaufen als externe und hatte Temps von 45Grad drauf. Sie steh immer noch neben mir. Wird allerdings jetzt immer nur noch eingeschaltet, wenn es nötig ist.

Ansonsten kann dir kein Tool sagen, ob deine Festplatte morgen ausfällt. Selbst mit Top SMART-Werten kann deine HDD morgen nicht mehr anspringen. Einen Headcrash sagt dir kein Tool voraus. Verlass dich also nicht zu sehr darauf. Wenn es wichtige Daten sind, sollte man eh öfter mal ein Backup machen.


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Januar 2012)

Die 4 Samsung F1 Platten mit 1 TB, die ich habe sterben sehen, haben sich immer über die SMART Werte auffällig gemacht und sind dann auch zeitnah ausgefallen.


----------

